# 小动作



## Silver

大家好，我们平常说，在课堂上做小动作，怎么翻译好。
我找到了两个词组
请大家帮忙给点意见
谢谢

Petty action 
Little trick


----------



## Ghabi

I guess you mean "fidgeting".


----------



## solarpower

Yes, I agree. "fidgeting" sounds great in this context.


----------



## Silver

谢谢。我想描述的就是比如在上课，下面有学生在交头接耳，讲话传字条等。就叫搞小动作。

不知道那两个我给出的词组能否make sense?


----------



## Ghabi

play trick on someone是作弄人，petty是琐碎或小家子气的意思，都不适用。

You can use the verb "act up". For example, "the kid always acts up in class in order to get the teacher's attention".


----------



## Tatzingo

Ghabi said:


> play trick on someone是作弄人，petty是琐碎或小家子气的意思，都不适用。
> 
> You can use the verb "act up". For example, "the kid always acts up in class in order to get the teacher's attention".



I suppose you could say that but I think for:



> 讲话传字条等



I would say "messing about".

Tatz.


----------



## Shimmer Dancer

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
Hi, everyone
英文里面有没有地道的“小动作”表达法。

比如，老师在台上说了一句话，台下几个学生在偷笑，他们的小动作老师都看在眼里了。


----------



## brofeelgood

Shimmer Dancer said:


> 老师在台上说了一句话，台下几个学生在偷笑，他们的小动作老师都看在眼里了。


I would use *mischief* or *monkey business* (informal).


----------



## Shimmer Dancer

brofeelgood said:


> I would use *mischief* or *monkey business* (informal).


谢谢。这2个词挺好的。不过有没有稍微中性一点的词呢？如果这几个学生偷笑并没有嘲笑老师的意思，只是情不自禁地笑了一下。


----------



## brofeelgood

The students' *momentary lapse in behaviour* was observed by the teacher.

又或者,直接用sniggering(窃笑)吧 - The teacher noticed some sniggering from the students.


----------



## coolfool

Shimmer Dancer said:


> 如果这几个学生偷笑并没有嘲笑老师的意思，只是情不自禁地笑了一下。



*josh*
*vi*. engage in joking or playful talk with others
U *n*. AmE good-natured banter

*banter*
U *n*. the playful and friendly exchange of teasing remarks
*vi*. talk or exchange remarks in a good-humoured teasing way 

*jest
quip
wisecrack*
..., to name but a few.


----------



## SuperXW

Shimmer Dancer said:


> 谢谢。这2个词挺好的。不过有没有稍微中性一点的词呢？如果这几个学生偷笑并没有嘲笑老师的意思，只是情不自禁地笑了一下。


我觉得各路大神的建议都很好，想补充一下：
首先，“小动作”这个词本身意义模糊、高度概况（如“偷笑”是种“表情”，也成了“动作”了），在英语里未必有完全对应的说法，提倡根据情况选择具体的词语。
第二，“小动作”本身含有贬义。如果学生“并没有嘲笑老师的意思，只是情不自禁地笑了一下”，说明老师讲话生动，学生真情流露，我不知有什么好“贬”的……


----------



## Skatinginbc

小动作: 暗地做的小举动, 特別是不当的举动

Action #1: 老师在台上说了一句话
Action #2: 台下几个学生情不自禁地偷笑, 因為--for instance--他們在互遞色情圖片.
The two independent actions coincidentally happen at the same time.  他們并没有嘲笑老师的意思.
Action #3: 他们的小动作老师都看在眼里了.

老师在台上说了一句话，台下几个学生在偷笑，他们的小动作老师都看在眼里了 ==> When we put these actions together in a sentence, they become no longer independent from each other.  There is an implied causal relation between them.  That is, 台下几个学生在偷笑(不当的举动) is a result of 老师在台上说了一句话.  他們是在嘲笑老师说的话.


----------



## Shimmer Dancer

谢谢大家的回复！


----------

